# Gibraltar TV news - whats your opinion



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

I was asked a question by a Brit driving down to stay in Tarifa on holiday.
Whether tuning into GBC Television on he's Laptop would include a 'Whats
on in Spain' in their daily or weekly schedules - that would keep him 
abreast of local Fiesta's and Carnivals in the towns and villages 
surrounding the Rock of Gibraltar and whether GBC TV have a Today in
Spain news bulletin.
He's angle being that with GBC broadcasting in English - he will get an
English version of any newsworthy items happening in Spain without
having to watch Spanish TV news in Espanol.

Never having watched Gibraltar TV - I couldn't say whether GBC News
include a good - Today in Spain, news bulletin or round up of
Carnivals, Fiesta's and celebrations taking place around the Rock of
Gibraltar area of Spain or not.

Perhaps Expats in Spain living near the Rock can give their opinion
of GBC TV News coverage of news worthy items in Spain.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Come to think of it - have GBC TV & radio tried to enlarge their audience
base by reaching out to the British Expat communities in southern Spain
with appropriate programs and current affairs programs that address 
their needs and interest in life in Spain.
Of course GBC TV would be going beyond the confines of the Rock but
with such a large English speaking audience out there in Southern Spain,
no doubt there would be the demand for it.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I've never watched it and I don't know anyone who does and I've lived in this area for many years. I doubt they do much programming directed towards Brits in Spain. 

There are various English language radio stations up and down the CDS which might well give that sort of info but I doubt they would reach to Tarifa.

The Spanish aren't terribly good at advertising their fiestas and other events, everybody just seems to know when everything's going to happen.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Life is easier if you take the trouble to learn even basic Spanish.
The last time I looked out of my window I found I was in Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm guessing it's not worth his while learning Spanish if he's just going to Tarifa on holiday. It's a pretty cosmopolitan place where most languages are spoken.

To follow news of Spain in English your friend is best off reading online newspapers like El Pais in English or The Local. Gibraltar news is very parochial, they aren't really interested in what's happening across the border.

GoTarifa.com will tell him what's going on in the town.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm guessing it's not worth his while learning Spanish if he's just going to Tarifa on holiday. It's a pretty cosmopolitan place where most languages are spoken.
> 
> To follow news of Spain in English your friend is best off reading online newspapers like El Pais in English or The Local. Gibraltar news is very parochial, they aren't really interested in what's happening across the border.
> 
> GoTarifa.com will tell him what's going on in the town.


Ok thanks for that - I know you guy's keep 'banging the table' about Expats
must learn Spanish ( I agree ) but for tourists, holidaymakers and day trippers
who might be in France one week, Spain the next - oh and let's take in
Portugal or Morroco before going back to the UK ( thinking were expecting too
much of them here ) when all they are after is to see the sights, get in a
Suntan and jet off back home.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm guessing it's not worth his while learning Spanish if he's just going to Tarifa on holiday. It's a pretty cosmopolitan place where most languages are spoken.
> 
> To follow news of Spain in English your friend is best off reading online newspapers like El Pais in English or The Local. Gibraltar news is very parochial, they aren't really interested in what's happening across the border.
> 
> GoTarifa.com will tell him what's going on in the town.


True...as long as they take the time to learn phrases such as 'Please', 'Thankyou' and 'Good Morning/Afternoon'.

Takes all of five minutes.

I even learnt them in Turkish -I stayed with a Turkish family in their home for a week, a great experience. I've forgotten them now except for the 'meal' ritual when it's customary to reply to the 'Enjoy your meal' from the person who prepared the meal: 'Thanks to the the hands that made it' or something like that.
I rather like that.


----------

